
Apple's Secret Weapon - Forbes.com - ashishk
http://www.forbes.com/2008/11/04/flash-memory-apple-tech-enter-cx_bc_1104flash.html
======
iigs
I read the title as "forbes.com is Apple's secret weapon", leading me to
expect an article about the Jobs RDF.

Flash and the low price of RAM are two things lately that have given me that
feeling of awe about the progress of computing. Technical progress is amazing.

